
"If you complain about this, I will laugh at you, because I do not care" - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/colophon/
======
msie
"If, however, you are using a modern, standards-compliant browser and have
trouble viewing or reading Daring Fireball, please do let me know."

~~~
shawndumas
This part is funny...

"If Daring Fireball looks goofy in your browser, you’re likely using a shitty
browser that doesn’t support web standards. Internet Explorer, I’m looking in
your direction."

------
kumarharsh
... and you found this NOW ? :P

